# eh muito triste... mesmo muito

## MetalGod

Pois eh muito triste a resposta do "nosso nobre" moderador do gentoo-pt pois porque escondeu a verdade e os factos acho k se devia fazer qualquer coisa  pois ninguem jah pode expressar a sua opiniao no meu caso eu apenas quis revelar os factos e talvez como era veridicos os moderador apagou... eh triste muito triste...

----------

## v

isto é mesmo tuga...

acho que é o unico forum do gentoo onde se discutem assuntos pessoais...

já chega, não?

não nos deichem ficar mal

----------

## MetalGod

```

HumpBack> MetalGODin: é livre em termos tecnicos... nao é livre de se aturarem putos

```

palavras para que ?  

sao grandes os moderadores do gentoo-pt

acho k eh mesmo triste n permitirem os "putos" usarem gentoo e ajudem-nos

----------

## darktux

 *v wrote:*   

> isto é mesmo tuga...
> 
> acho que é o unico forum do gentoo onde se discutem assuntos pessoais...
> 
> já chega, não?
> ...

 

Não são assuntos pessoais, são sim assuntos que relacionam várias esferas na comunidade do Gentoo. Neste caso o "povo", o *dev* e o moderador

----------

## v

recuso responder para nao entrar na "peixeirada"

o assunto para mim está encerrado, entendam-se

---------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## meetra

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> palavras para que ?  
> 
> sao grandes os moderadores do gentoo-pt
> ...

 

o darktux "afastou" 2 amigos meus do #gentoo pk não ser bem edukado kom eles kndo eles tinham uma duvida.

axas bem? eu não.

se dizes ke os moderadores são responsaveis da falta de ajuda... eu digo ke alguns users tb não ajudam.

----------

## pilla

Por favor, resolvam os problemas do gentoo-pt no gentoo-pt.

Esses forums nao sao para ficar lavando roupa suja.

Locking.

----------

